# 77D upgrade to 6D mkii or 5D mkiv



## OvidiuCG (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi there,

I need an opinion if you don't mind. 

I have a 77D and I was thinking to switch to FF.

I don't take photos professionally, and I only usually take landscape and portrait photos, I don't care about video, I never use the feature. 
I wouldn't want to give up on the fully articulated screen which does help quite a bit, so i am currently looking at the 6d2, but I did see all the reviews that said the dynamic range sucks also the focus points are clumped up in the middle which idk how much of a problem it is honestly. 

I have another option, which is 5d4, but it does cost double and it doesn't have an articulated screen. 

Will I see much of an improvement if I go to a 6d2 from my 77D? Or is it just not worth it? I'm sure I will if I go with a 5d4. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## centauro74 (Feb 5, 2019)

Have you considered the new
mirorless system like the eos R, also canon rumors say that they'll announce a cheaper version eos RP on February 14, I'd wait and see!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Feb 6, 2019)

OvidiuCG said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I need an opinion if you don't mind.
> 
> ...



Ovid, hey I'm just as new here as you are!!! Actually, newer! LoL
I've been using Canon DSLR's since 08, both Crop and FF.
Here's what I think. Yes, the 5Dmk4 is clearly the better camera, but any better camera is mostly better at the extreme ends of the cameras capabilities. I think that 90+% of the time you won't see a difference between your 77 and the best Canon made. The biggest differences between the better Canons and the lessor cameras is in the focus systems. And for neither landscape or portraits do you even need a focus system. Dynamic Range is mostly hype. If you get a good exposure your DR is always good enough on pretty much any camera. According to some, Canons have such poor DR it's a miracle they work at all, let alone why a majority of pros are using them!!
I've never used an articulating screen but boy, have I wished I had one on MANY occasions!
I think the 6D would serve you quite well for what you say you do and save some money at the same time. Good luck with whatever you decide!!!
SS


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 6, 2019)

I have the 6D mark II and it has been great.  I thought about the 5D mark IV but decided to spend the savings on the 70-200 f2.8 -- well it cost a bit more than the savings but you get the idea.  You rent a body...you own your glass.      If this is your first full frame I think you will really enjoy it.  I would keep the 77D however.  I have a T7i that I got after the 6D II because I wanted a crop sensor for reach and something smaller for travel.

Will you see a difference?  Yes.  The big differences are performance at high ISO (not even close) and wider angle of view for the same focal length.     

To me full frame and crop sensor are different tools with a fair amount of overlap.  You can use a crescent wrench and a socket wrench for the same jobs but there are certain jobs that call for one or the other.


----------

